
Show HN: Refer.tools/Referend, A social network for incentivized referrals - kennyledet
https://refer.tools
======
kennyledet
This is my baby. It's been a complete delight building this for the world in
React on the front and Node/Parse on the back.

I 100% estimate and surmise that this, if highly used, will be perfect in
bringing financial equality to people across the world.

Right now it is in its early alpha stages, but the core site and idea are
already ready to use, complete with auth, messaging, file uploads for proofs
and campaign requests/oblige responses.

Though, since I'm in the process of cooking up a guide to get the most out of
it, I will explain here on beloved HN how simple it is to use to gain
financial freedom and you should see how easy it aid people across the globe
in gaining financial equality. With these steps in regard, yes, it will of
course be moderated! Otherwise, people may cheat.

 __Example: __

1\. User creates a campaign to get Robinhood referrals, and posts their
referral link. They allot 5 points as they want 5 referrals. (in the future,
there may very well be weighting, as a particular Robinhood stock may be 10x
worth an incentive from another site, or even vs. a penny stock within
Robinhood)

2\. Other users "oblige" their request campaign and proceed to handle the
obligation by signing up to the site.

3\. Once an obliger has completed the signup and pre-requisites, they post or
message proof to the original campaign owner who requested the sign-up through
their referral link.

4\. When the campaign owner who requested the referral sees this from their
Campaigns dashboard, they can accept, deny or reset the previous decision for
each particular obliger. This forms a circle of trust escrow system which will
be moderated daily by myself and some good people I trust.

5\. If the campaign owner accepts the responders referral proof (and it's a
good idea to wait until they get the incentive.), the point will be traded
from the requester to the responder.

Right now, in this current stage, all new users get 100 points. Still working
on the beta invite architecture but it's open signup right now and users will
be future-proofed and persisted to new versions.

P.S., In the future I think we will do well in getting rid of all those spammy
ref links posted in places where they're annoying.

------
kennyledet
Would also appreciate any and all feedback!

